# FritzBox 7272 :: PortFreigabe lässt mich nicht von aussen auf mein System zugreifen



## NetBull (11. Februar 2014)

Hi, 

hoffe hier ist jemand der mir weiterhelfen kann. 

Problem: Ich habe bei meiner FritzBox 7272 die Portfreigabe für HTTP eingerichtet. Im GUI der FritzBox kann ich den Rechner mit der HTTP Freigabe auch anklicken und sehe dann im Browser auch die Index Seite des Rechners.

Aber wenn ich das über meine IP mache, heisst es der Rechner sei nicht erreichbar. 
Wenn ich meine IP anpinge ist alles in Ordnung. Wie kann ich herausfinden was hier Probleme macht?

cu deAndro


----------



## Harrier (12. Februar 2014)

Was heißt "deine IP"? Ein anderer Rechner? Ist dieser vor oder hinter dem Router? Von wo aus pingst du ihn an? Welchen Webserver verwendest du? Stimmen dort die Einstellungen (und wie hast du das geprüft)?


----------

